# What do Axis Deer Eat ?



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

_ We have Axis on our property and typically we see them in feeder pins eating corn with the whitetail. BUT this year neither the whitetail or the Axis are eating corn. Our feeder pins are full of it,corn._
_ My question is do Axis eat acorns too? Please don't tell me about how they love alfalfa cause we have tried that and the axis on our place don't seem to care for it._
_ It's gonna be a tough season with the bumper crop of acorn sad3sm_


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Axis are grazers, grass is their thing....Alot of new growth with the late rains and warm weather. I'm sure they will eat acorns too. Good luck, give it a few more weeks and the colder weather will fix your problems. 
igo


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

try spreading some corn outside the feed pens. On our place (Rocksprings)opening weekend, the deer would not go in the feed pens however, they would feed on the corn i spread outside the pens with my road feeder. I think we had just enough late summer rain to green things up and grow them a food source and the acorn crop as well, that they just dont have to get in the pens to feed. BTW our axis and whitetail love alfalfa


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I read your post but that doesnt change the answer.......alfalfa...the late growth we got this year is slowing down all deer sightings....that will change shortly...rio


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

as long as you have all those acorns, you can forget about the corn. And yes they love Alfalfa also, but not until the acorns rot.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Sweet feed. AKA horse/mule feed.


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Guy's. As far as the alfalfa goes we purchased 2 hay feeders last summer and put 3 bails each in them and it is still there. I know the Axis are still on our property cause i see them twice a day and we hear them bark a lot. It's funny the hunters on the other side of the fence accused us of killing all of them and i have seen more of them this year than years past. We only shot 2 of them last year.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a hay feeder also but I take "wafers" of alfalfa and stick it in select locations about 3 feet off the ground and let the smell do the work....rio


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Acorns everywhere so the deer step over corn. Get you a bale of Chaffehay, it's alfalfa impregnated with molassas. The Axis go crazy for it in Leakey.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

Spread the alfalfa out on the ground (or in flakes) like rio said. Axis love alfalfa, but the green grass has alot to do with them not coming to corn. Cooler weather seems to be the cure-all....for whitetails also!


----------

